# Joomla! Artikel aus Kategorie in Modul anzeigen



## stuffjm (24. September 2010)

Hallo,
Ich suche einen Weg, wie ich den *aktuellsten* Artikel (Erstellungsdatum) einer Kategorie in einem Modul anzeigen lassen kann, mitsamt aller Eigenschaften. Bei den Extensions auf der http://www.joomla.org Seite wurde ich leider nicht fündig. Einen beliebigen Artikel per ID in einem Modul darzustellen ist einfach, aber wie kann ich dynamisch/automatisch den neuesten Artikel in das Modul laden.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Mit Wrapper/ individuell programmiertem Modul/ ... ?

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.


----------



## joomlango (21. Oktober 2010)

Hast du solch ein Modul gefunden? Bin nämlich auch auf der Suche.


----------



## stuffjm (21. Oktober 2010)

Leider hab nichts derartiges gefunden und der Versuch eine eigene Extension hierfür zu erstellen ist gescheitert. Ich hab mich dann mit dem mod_articlelist Modul zufriedengegeben. Wenn du fündig wirst, wärst du dann so nett und würdest hier eine Lösung posten? Thx.


----------



## scubapics (7. November 2010)

http://www.gavick.com

Modul: News show pro Gk1 bzw Gk4

lg scuba


----------



## ComFreek (7. November 2010)

Du willst also die neusten Artikel in einem Modul anzeigen?!

Geh mal in den _Modul Manager_, dann klick auf _New_. Wähle dort in der Liste _Latest News_ aus und klicke auf _Next_. Dort kannst du dann einige Einstellungen treffen.


----------

